# Pocket knife specialists needed



## Erasmus (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi folks 

Since a few years I'm using a Leatherman multitool (XTi) and I am very satisfied of this great tool! The knife inside is great too (made of 154CM steel, whatever it may be but in my opinion the quality is much better than the usual steel they make knives of) but sometimes I only need a knife instead of all the other functions of the Leatherman. I was looking for a Benchmade knife and they look great, but I couldn't really found the thing I am looking for : 
- blade of 3 to 4 inches
- blade made of 154CM steel
- folder knife
- closed length between 4 and 5 inches
- and, if possible, the handle made from aluminum or titanium

Is there anything you can recommend?

Cheers!


----------



## KAM (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=520


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 21, 2007)

If you can dig VG10 steel, which the smart people say is good stuff, consider the Spyderco Endura with stainless scales: link 

As for a trusted vendor, newgraham.com is probably the #1 place among the crowd at bladeforums. I've bought many a knife there.

cheers


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2007)

Recommend the Benchmade MiniGriptilion for an all around easy to hold, easy to pocket, reasonably priced knife. Doesn't meet your criteria, but you should consider it.


----------



## cosine (Feb 21, 2007)

If you could do without the aluminum or titanium handles the new Griptilians meet all your criteria. They are now 154CM steel instead of 440C. Benchmade switched a while ago.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 21, 2007)

One of my favorite knives is my Benchmade Osborne 942. I think this is discontinued but you can pretty much the exact same knife, just with s30V steel in the model 940. That would be my recommendation. Very sleek liiking knife, Axix Lock, Al handles, in the size you want. Not a giant monster of a knife though. 

Don't get too caught up in the super-steel garbage. BG-42, ATS34, Gin-1, S30V, 154CM, etc are all fine steel choices for a general purpose high reliability folder.

Other models of Benchmade that have 154CM are many of the Griptilians like the 553 Pardue Griptilain Tanto. I don't own one personally so I can't vouch for them. But just about anything Benchamde is worth the money.


----------



## cosine (Feb 21, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Don't get too caught up in the super-steel garbage. BG-42, ATS34, Gin-1, S30V, 154CM, etc are all fine steel choices for a general purpose high reliability folder.



You forgot VG-10.


----------



## highorder (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a benchmade 941. IMO, it is the finest folder available anywhere.


----------



## Owen (Feb 21, 2007)

I second PhantomPhoton's recommendation(and highorder's, which is the same thing with a pointier blade). I EDC a BM 940Ti, which is basically the same as the current 940, except for the spacers and fact that it has Ti handles instead of aluminum. 
For heavy use, I'd go with something that has a more secure and hand-filling handle, but for everyday stuff, I love the 940(which is still a stout knife in spite of its slender profile).
Kind of got my eye on the new mini-Rukus right now, too


----------



## Paul5M (Feb 21, 2007)

Did someone say Griptilians? :laughing:


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm enjoying my Spyderco Calypso Jr. ZDP-189 (how's that for a super-steel  )


----------



## highorder (Feb 21, 2007)

I didnt know they made a fixed griptillian...


----------



## springnr (Feb 22, 2007)

Benchmade 942 meets your specs and would put a smile on your face - discontinued.

Look at the other Benchmade Osborne's 940, 941, 943, or ebay for a 942


----------



## aml (Feb 22, 2007)

i AM A knife knut first, and a flashaholic second...and i say:

Small Sebenza classic.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally have created a liking for CRKT M16's myself. Sounds like the only thing it lacks is the steel type blade.


----------



## rscanady (Feb 22, 2007)

BM Ritter RSK


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 22, 2007)

Griptillian, I can't say a bad think about them. I think I need to get that new fixed blade model.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 23, 2007)

What *rscanady* said regarding the BM Ritter RSK. Try perusing New Graham's online knife pages.


----------



## lampare (Feb 23, 2007)

One word EMERSON.


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2007)

Spyderco Endura 4 SS (stainless steel). It's a great knife in the 4" range, using VG-10 steel (which I feel is superior to 154CM and much less of a pain to sharpen than S30V) and has slowly become one of my favored knives. Right now I am EDCing an Endura IWB with my Para-Military in my pocket.


----------



## zulu45 (Feb 25, 2007)

+1 for Benchmade. You can't go wrong with Benchmade. In addition to the features you've asked for, go for the Griptilian and you'll get the AXIS lock, without a doubt the best locking mechanism available today. Granted, the handle isn't made out of aluminum, but trust me, it's very durable. In addition, you can find one with a thumb stud, or if you prefer it, a thumb hole. I, personally, find the thumb hole to be superior on larger knives, due to the fact that it doesn't snag on clothing and doesn't get in the way when being forced to use the knife at odd angles.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Feb 25, 2007)

I recommend the Benchmade 525 Mini Presidio. It's a superb knife:





If you prefer something a bit bigger try the 520 Presidio. It's a beast!


----------



## ksonger (Feb 25, 2007)

BM mini-skirmish, S30V blade with titanium handles/frame lock. Very very smooth opening with thumb hole. 

ken


----------



## gbaker (Mar 2, 2007)

ksonger said:


> BM mini-skirmish, S30V blade with titanium handles/frame lock. Very very smooth opening with thumb hole.
> 
> ken


 
I've been wondering if the mini skirmish can be wrist flicked open w/o using the thumb hole?


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea, it can, most liner/frame locks can, but why? You're just adding more wear to the frame lock


----------



## gbaker (Mar 3, 2007)

GarageBoy said:


> Yea, it can, most liner/frame locks can, but why? You're just adding more wear to the frame lock


 
I've considered getting a Ti handled framelock, but my hands don't do the thumb holes well. At least they don't on the one I have - a Spyderco Native. I'm thinking the BM skirmish is to thick a blade anyway. Looking for a slicer.


----------



## ksonger (Mar 3, 2007)

the mini-skirmish flicks open very easily, it is one of the smoothest non-assisted openers i have come across. I did a lot of research before i purchased mine and for the money it would be hard to beat with those specs. most people either love it or hate it, i love it. I managed to grab one for ~$125, not bad for titanium framelock, S30V blade, titanium handles. I can not imagine that you would get any appreciable wear flicking it open. I have an afck that is many many years old and worked hard flicking it open with no noticeable wear and that was a stainless liner lock i believe.

oh, and did i mention i love my mini-skirmish! 

Try to find a knife store so you can try one or perhaps a dealer that allows you to return an as new knife if there is such a thing.

ken


----------



## guyg (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in with the Mini Grip also. I have an older one with the 440c and really like it. Remember, 440c was around WAY before the super steels came around.


----------



## fleegs (Mar 3, 2007)

McHenry and Williams 707 by benchmade.


A 2.95inch 154CM blade, 3.8 inches closed, Aluminum handle. I have one and like it alot. It does have the axis lock.


Do a search for "McHenry and Williams 707" using a search engine and a lot comes up. One even came up with a D2 blade. Interesting.

Good luck,

rob


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Liner locks will wear across if you flick them..trust me, I've seen it happen, especially on lower price pieces. 

The Mini Skimrish's hole is much easier to acess than the recessed one of the Native (everyones main complaint on that knife)


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 4, 2007)

Steve, that is a GREAT collection!


----------



## perado (Mar 4, 2007)

*Benchmade makes several different models in 154CM,as well as other steels. The other aspect is the way it locks and unlocks. IMHO, the axis-lock is THE best way to go. You can "flick" it open and closed faster than anything short of a double action automatic, and it's as strong or stronger than anything else. *


----------



## gbaker (Mar 4, 2007)

GarageBoy said:


> Liner locks will wear across if you flick them..trust me, I've seen it happen, especially on lower price pieces.
> 
> The Mini Skimrish's hole is much easier to acess than the recessed one of the Native (everyones main complaint on that knife)


 
Your saying the Native is more difficult to open than most other Spyderco models? I haven't read that before but I'll try some searches. I've pretty much kept away from Spyderco knives since the Native.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 4, 2007)

gbaker said:


> I've considered getting a Ti handled framelock, but my hands don't do the thumb holes well. At least they don't on the one I have - a Spyderco Native. I'm thinking the BM skirmish is to thick a blade anyway. Looking for a slicer.


The BM Skirmish are seriously sharp slicers and I've got a scar on my thumb to prove it  And very easy to open with the hole on them as opposed to some others. Also the BM 520 is 154 CM and a super tough excellent knife. But I think most BM's are great. I think you'd be happy with either of these though.


----------



## gailt (Mar 4, 2007)

if you can find one a camillus edc would would suffice.available with 154cm steel, frame lock and titanium frame.
a few like the one I have from a g russell has D2 steel.its a nice knife for the money.


----------



## scott (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for the Benchmade 94x series. I used to go from knife to knife, never carrying the same knife for more than a year. Then I got a 940 shortly after they were introduced. I'm always looking to replace it, but in all this time, I've not found anything that I like more. I like everything about it.


----------



## carrot (Mar 4, 2007)

gbaker said:


> Your saying the Native is more difficult to open than most other Spyderco models? I haven't read that before but I'll try some searches. I've pretty much kept away from Spyderco knives since the Native.


You might want to try something with a 14mm hole like the Para-Military or Mini-Manix...


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! I lost track of this thread and now I see there are a lot of replies. Thanks to everyone for contributing!  I'll soon take some time to compare all the suggested knives so I can make a good choice.


----------



## Senses (Mar 4, 2007)

Didn't know much about knife at all but decided to pick up a Spyderco Delica or Endura in the local mall after reading a view great reviews about them and the VG-10 steel. Had a great look at them and tried a few of those on my hands, the thing is, I couldn't open any spyderco easily. Then I had my eyes on another tiny knife beside them and that is made from Benchmade, held it in my hands and I could easily flip it open and close without any practice. The sale told me the steel was 154cm but I had no clue what that was, actually didn't know such number exist after reading the whole line of spyderco. Needless to say, I paid more and bought the knife home and THEN I read name on the blue box, it says Mini Griptilian 556S. Did a lot of research afterward and I now know I've got one of the best and popular knife from Benchmade, loving it every minute :laughing: :rock:


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 6, 2007)

Good choice, the 556 is a great piece.


----------



## grayelky (Mar 8, 2007)

If you are interested in something other than Benchmade (and I think they are great knives), take a look at the Boker Helios series. The size is with in your specs, as well as the handle material. The blade material gives you several choices: X-15; BG-42 (seems to be A.G. Russel only); Cera-titan (a blend of powder titanium and ceramic, along with a little silver); (my favorite) Leo Damascus (the name comes from the source of the steel: the barrel of a WWII German Leopard tank, folded 300 times.) The Cera-titan is the one I can pay for and will likely get. The basic X-15 are the ones I can afford.


----------



## gbaker (Mar 9, 2007)

grayelky said:


> the barrel of a WWII German Leopard tank, folded 300 times.)


 
Perhaps a panther (Pz V) or tiger (PzVI) tank? I'll check out your suggestions.


----------

